# Swap in Sacramento November 19?



## Schweirdo (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anybody know if Vintage Bicycle Supply in Sacramento are having a swap on November 19? It is a 2-2 1/2 hour drive for me. Just wanted to confirm if it is still happening. Also, is it worth the drive?


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 10, 2011)

*Vintage Bicycle Supply*

hi

jim here

its only worth the drive if you sell a lot
or you buy something good

you can't do ether at home

then you can stop by my place in STOCKTON on the way home
and see/buy some really good stuff


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 10, 2011)

*Vintage Bicycle Supply*

hi

jim here

its only worth the drive if you sell a lot
or you buy something good

you can't do ether at home

then you can stop by my place in STOCKTON on the way home
and see/buy some really good stuff


----------



## wigditty (Nov 11, 2011)

Why wait until the 19th?  What do you have in your "good" stash?


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 12, 2011)

*Swap in Sacramento November 19 is still going to happen BE THERE*

the swap meet is still on nov 19th  :o
ventage bicycle supply  

4370 24th st. unit D
sacramento , ca 95822
(916) 502-4736


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 17, 2011)

*Swap in Sacramento November 19 is still going to happen BE THERE*

bump  THIS COMING SATURDAY


----------



## then8j (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it indoors or out doors? It's supposed to be raining all day???


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2011)

It's outdoors in the parking lot of the shop. There is always some really great old stuff that shows up at this swap. Anyone in the nearby neighborhood should show up. I might be there before I head south.


----------



## Untitled (Nov 18, 2011)

What time is the best time to show up?


----------

